
I'm Kevin Mitnick, the World’s Most Famous Hacker. AMA - simonpure
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/5uo7he/im_kevin_mitnick_the_worlds_most_famous_hacker/
======
devnonymous
Come on people, Mitnick might not be someone you'd openly idolise just because
that'll somehow seem less cool than understating or being dismissive of his
skills but you've got to admit that he is a hacker... In the freaking proper
sense. Don't be priggish snoots

------
exolymph
I feel like maybe weev is more famous than this guy? Or am I just too young to
know who he is?

~~~
gozur88
Mitnick is probably the culturally accepted original.

But he wasn't really a "hacker" in today's parlance. More like a pretexter.

~~~
rabite
Since this comment thread started with a mention of me (weev) perhaps I should
chime in.

Can you write a tool to exploit the TCP sequence number + IP spoofing
vulnerability that Mitnick did? He did all sorts of stuff beyond that as well.
What could you have done in that same era? For you to sit here and call him
not a hacker shows you to be utterly clueless. He has more skills than any of
his detractors.

